# Park/Jib binding



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes I am new. Yes I searched for my answer. Now with that out of the way I will get to the heart of this post. (Sorry, coming from forums where bashing is constant)

I am in the market for a new park binding on my Lib Tech Skate Banana (I am thinking of maybe buying a new board at some point :dunno: ) The choices I am looking at are Union Flite/Force, Rome 390 Boss, Ride Contraband, or Flux SF45. I don't want any of this one is the best, Sure tell me what you like but tell me why you like it. Pros and Cons


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I have the union force bindings and ride contrabands. I prefer my bindings to be really soft for jibbing so I use the contrabands for my jibstick.

Contraband 
+ canted beds are comfy
+ overall soft flex
+ The contraband strap is a nice quick in and out setup if you hike features a lot

- I've actually snapped the contraband strap
- Isn't a simple bolt to board and ride binding, this is a shallow negative as most riders tend to tweak their bindings to fit their boot anyways but if you're lazy and don't usually tweak your bindings to fit your boot perfectly than don't expect these bindings to work for you because of the contrband strap you're going to need to do some pre-adjustments for your boot.


----------



## jonnybanz (Oct 26, 2010)

pretty much anything union

i have the flites and yes they are pretty fuckin' lite
it hasnt snowed here yet so i wouldnt know how they do in the park
but they look sick and have a cool toe strap


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

Method said:


> Well I have the union force bindings and ride contrabands. I prefer my bindings to be really soft for jibbing so I use the contrabands for my jibstick.
> 
> Contraband
> + canted beds are comfy
> ...


I wouldn't mind tuning my bindings so no biggie there. Did they send you a replacement strap or something?



jonnybanz said:


> pretty much anything union
> 
> i have the flites and yes they are pretty fuckin' lite
> it hasnt snowed here yet so i wouldnt know how they do in the park
> but they look sick and have a cool toe strap


Have you strapped in at all? I am thinking about testing them out at my local shop, there are two here that deal ONLY unions. No one seems to sell Flux so i would have to order those.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

509Trevor said:


> I wouldn't mind tuning my bindings so no biggie there. Did they send you a replacement strap or something?



Just went down to a local shop and they had extras they gave me for free. I'm sure ride would have sent a replacement but the shop route was quicker.


----------



## jonnybanz (Oct 26, 2010)

509Trevor said:


> I wouldn't mind tuning my bindings so no biggie there. Did they send you a replacement strap or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you strapped in at all? I am thinking about testing them out at my local shop, there are two here that deal ONLY unions. No one seems to sell Flux so i would have to order those.


i do alot of carpet boarding haha, they seem pretty forgiving, not super responsive. they are really adjustable to your feet. theres a review on shayboarder.com if your still looking into them


----------

